# 31st FG, Lt. Wolvern or Wolwen???



## seesul (Feb 11, 2009)

The man in question served in 31st FG, 307th Sqdn. Shot down 3 A/Cs, one of them on Aug. 29, 1944.
What was his correct surname, Aubrey K. Wolwen or Wolvern?
Does anyone have any info on him or even a pic?


----------

